# E-liquid South African Flavors



## Hein510

So the majority of flavors are everyday flavors and you mix it up, maybe a tobacco base with a little bit of apple and mint or some other normal flavors, what will be awesome is flavors we as SA Vaporers will connect with!

Like LekkaVapors's Wicky Wicks! Use to love that stuff when I was little! 

How bout a Amarula flavor? 
Don't know about you guys but I'd love to vape a bit of Milk Tart every now and then!

Heard about a Bacon flavor so let's get a Biltong flavor out or even a Farmhouse Breakfast for morning vaping! Hahahaha! 

A guy can only dream!

What flavors or products do you remember from way back when you were little or flavors you'd love to have made?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

Melkkos! 

Or how about pannekoek flavour on a rainy day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hein510

Pannekoek will rock! With little bit of cinnamon and a touch of golden syrup! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510

Ok I know this aint South African but I hit like 2 x 2liters of Mountain Dew this weekend! Damn HOT weekend in the Cape! 

Couldn't get it out of my head that Mountain Dew vape juice will be AWESOME!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick

Here you go 
http://vapingcobra.com.au/moutain-dew-eliquid.html


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Biltong en braaivleis lol just kidding! Definitely milk tart 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510

I'm also an energy drink junkie! Monster, Score, Redbull, Dragon etc. 

Liqua has a energy flavour but it taste like ass the first time I tried it and after about 5 days it started tasting really nice but more like sweet taste and can figure out what energy drink it is suppose to taste like! 

TopQ has an energy one also that a friend gave me and its Zero Nic but I was vaping that shit clean! Awesome REDBULL flavour! Identical aftertaste etc! 

Problem is I can't find any place in my area (Bellville, Brackenfell) that sells TopQ! Only Liqua and Hanseng! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

You could order from www.vapeking.co.za.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510

I'd like to have a local place where I can buy from, no wait and no shipping charges!

But I found a place in Brackenfell that sells TopQ so YYYAAAYYY!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Hein510 said:


> I'd like to have a local place where I can buy from, no wait and no shipping charges!
> 
> But I found a place in Brackenfell that sells TopQ so YYYAAAYYY!!!!!



Details on the place that sells TopQ please.


----------



## Hein510

I think its a small shop right at Brackenfell station
R45 for 10ml TopQ
Gonna try and make a turn there today, check the place out!

Here's the link

http://www.ecigarettescapetown.co.za/_item?item_id=5643440998055936


----------



## Hein510

14 Keurboom avenue
Brackenfell
Cape Town

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## BhavZ

Hein510 said:


> 14 Keurboom avenue
> Brackenfell
> Cape Town



Thanks dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Hein510 said:


> I think its a small shop right at Brackenfell station
> R45 for 10ml TopQ
> Gonna try and make a turn there today, check the place out!
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> http://www.ecigarettescapetown.co.za/_item?item_id=5643440998055936


That is a great price if it is the real thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510

Matthee said:


> That is a great price if it is the real thing.



Yeah really wanna make a turn there and check it out!


----------



## BhavZ

Hein510 said:


> Yeah really wanna make a turn there and check it out!


Please post a review when you get a chance


----------



## Hein510

BhavZ said:


> Please post a review when you get a chance


will do! looking for the zero nic redbull/energy as I just loved it!


----------



## BhavZ

Hein510 said:


> will do! looking for the zero nic redbull/energy as I just loved it!


Perfect, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen

Hein510 said:


> Yeah really wanna make a turn there and check it out!


If you do , please let us know what stock they have etc ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510

Update!

Stopped at the adress in Brackenfell, friendly old lady opens the door, TopQ 10 ml for R45, zero nic till 12 mg and Liqua they have a couple at R40 per 10 ml! 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BhavZ

Hein510 said:


> Update!
> 
> Stopped at the adress in Brackenfell, friendly old lady opens the door, TopQ 10 ml for R45, zero nic till 12 mg and Liqua they have a couple at R40 per 10 ml!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


Did you get a chance to look at the Liqua bottles? Are they legit?


----------



## Hein510

BhavZ said:


> Did you get a chance to look at the Liqua bottles? Are they legit?


Checked it out! Looks legit! White cap, triangle sticker etc

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BhavZ

Hein510 said:


> Checked it out! Looks legit! White cap, triangle sticker etc
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


Cool


----------



## sunneyboy

Sorry to revive this oldish thread but I would like to find out If any of the SA ejuice manufacturers have made any SA centric juices yet?


----------



## RATZ

sunneyboy said:


> Sorry to revive this oldish thread but I would like to find out If any of the SA ejuice manufacturers have made any SA centric juices yet?



@justb does mango and naartjie or a blend called maartjie all three are excellent. I reckon that's pretty SA-centric. 





sent using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cat

i will be making some - BOXA and DP


----------



## 6ghost9

Cat said:


> i will be making some - BOXA and DP


 
Do we have to wrap our mods in old newspaper to get the best flavor? I know if anyone made a BB flavor we would have to rip the nice coils out and just wrap a piece of Die Son in some Kanthal and we good to go!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cat

***** those okes smoked lead for years, the lead in newspaper ink. ...but i vaguely remember someone telling me that the doctor had told it was better to use newspaper than brown wrapping paper.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Try the Cherry Pop from @Just B, as well. It's like the cherry lollipops we get or used to get here in SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Try the Cherry Pop from @Just B, as well. It's like the cherry lollipops we get or used to get here in SA.


Love the cherry pop juice from JustB. You make non vaping guys smile when they have a toot of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

